# Cystoscopy Urethreal Dilation



## lcole7465 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pre-op Diagnosis: RECURRENT BULBAR URETHRAL STRICTURE
*
Post-op Diagnosis:  Same
*
Procedure : Procedure(s):
CYSTOSCOPY DILATATION URETHRAL
*
Indications:  Patient with history of bulbar urethral stricture.  Dilated in the past.  Now with suspected recurrent condition.
*
Details of Procedure:  Informed consent.  IV antibiotics.  Operating room.  Appropriate anesthesia.  Dorsolithotomy position. Prepped appears fashion.  Rigid cystoscope 17 French obturated per urethra bladder. Bulbar urethral stricture noted.  Glidewire placed.  Dilated using Goodwin sounds up to 24 French.  Not too dense stricture.  Not much resistance.  I then took a cystoscope back in the bladder direct vision.  Full endoscopy revealed no evidence any tumors, stones, diverticuli.  I then used a 20 French silicone catheter hole punch over the Glidewire into the bladder dependent drainage.  B and O suppository placed.
*
Anesthesia Type: General anesthesia

This was coded 52281

Any thoughts??
Thank you


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Dec 6, 2017)

That is what I would use.

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------



## KaylaRieken (Dec 7, 2017)

I would also use that code.


----------

